# John Deere 1030 MFWD?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Today I finally stopped and took a closer look at this old John Deere tractor that has been for sale on the side of the road at this old tractor rehab. place. It has been setting there for at least 2 or 3 years and each time I drove by it I thought what a neat looking tractor but did not have the time to stop and look. I have tried searching the web for information on this tractor model but could not find any. Do any of you old time John Deere buffs out there have any info. on these tractors? It has a 3 cylinder John Deere diesel. I was expecting to see a Yanmar but the tractor was evidently much older than I expected. It appears that all the sheetmetal and gauges have been replaced and it has a quickie John Deere green paint job slapped on top of already peeling paint. I checked the data/serial # plate and it said made in Germany. As best I could tell; it resembled the old 1010 and 2010's but had 4WD. What do you figure it might be worth. I was having some wild and senseless thoughts about a possible restoration project if the price was right. It was in rough shape.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I can not find any refence to this tractor. Maybe it is a gray market tractor, only sold in anouther contry. Anything this oddball, I would do ALOT of research on before I bought.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what was the word with that tractor chief??
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the tractor is a 1040 that was repainted and somehow the decals for a 1030 which is a European spec. tractor got put on. You guess is as good as mine:nerd: :truth: :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

are ya gettin it???
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, and certainly not for the $8,500 asking price the guy is selling it for.


----------

